# Breeding Cherry Barbs



## sussex_cichlids (26 Feb 2012)

Breeding Project
Not much to talk about here just thought id share some pic of a new breeding tank Ive constructed this afternoon will be breeding Cherry Barbs (Puntius titteya)  not breed any fish for few years so be good to get back in to it.
These will be available to UKAPS members to buy soon     

Full Tank View 





The Females 




The Males 




Custom hand made egg guard keep fish away from the eggs maximizing my numbers


 
These can be made to order if you interested in breeding some egg scatters give us a PM i can make a custom made egg guard to fit  any size tank


----------



## sussex_cichlids (26 Feb 2012)

Will be conditioning the fish for 2 weeks keeping the males and female separate and feeding them on nothing but bloodworm and live daphnia twice a day with 50% water changes then after 2 weeks i will be letting them together and fingers crossed we will get some babies with the egg guard i should get almost all the eggs with average female laying between 200/300 eggs i'm expecting about 800 fry if not more from the five females 

These will be avalible to UKAPS members in the sales/swaps thread when there 1cm in size and will be sold in 10s for £25 Free Next Day Delivery and i will make a £2.50 Donation to UKAPS from every sale. 

Discount Available (Free Next Day Delivery)
10 -- £25
20 -- £30
30 -- £35

If you would like some of thease barbs keep close eye on this thread for more information & updates


----------



## somethingfishy (26 Feb 2012)

was looking at theses today in my lfs will keep an eye on this thread


----------



## bluemoon280 (26 Feb 2012)

Aye, looks like fun. What sort of timescale are you expecting them to be ready to ship?
Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sussex_cichlids (26 Feb 2012)

bluemoon280 said:
			
		

> Aye, looks like fun. What sort of timescale are you expecting them to be ready to ship?
> Cheers




Should be ready in 5 weeks if all gose well hope you can wait?

Thanks Pete


----------



## Antipofish (26 Feb 2012)

Can you breed some Botia Sidthimunki for me too please Pete


----------



## sussex_cichlids (27 Feb 2012)

Antipofish said:
			
		

> Can you breed some Botia Sidthimunki for me too please Pete



I wish mate  already researched about them and found out that this species is spawned on a large scale via hormone treatment, details of which appear to be a highly guarded trade secret. This is to help take pressure off of the already steep decline in wild stocks.

A number of Aquariuses have reported signs of probable pre-spawning behaviour in their established large shoals. During the Winter of 2007, Mark Duffill discovered that his Y. sidthimunki group had bred and a number of young had survived 

Yea it may be possible but i will need to get a large group im going to have a ring around see what the cheapest i can get 10 for see if i can get a good deal on 10 i may have ago but still going to be hit and miss weather i get any   

I'm currently looking at buying a John Allan 2x4 Fish display unit like the ones you see in P@H this will be setup breeding loads of fish and inverts From Bristle Nose Pleco, Cherry Shrimp, Pelvicachromis Pulcher (kribs), Corydoras, Angel Fish, Celestial Pearl Danio(CPD), Zebra Nitrate Snails, few things to come in the near future.

Also got a nice 8ft x 2ft x 2ft coming still undecided what i'm doing with this yet might build a malawi cichlids reef in this like the one in PFK last year so there maybe some malawi cichlids too soon.


----------



## Antipofish (27 Feb 2012)

sussex_cichlids said:
			
		

> Antipofish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, you seem to have been doing a lot of research. I'm impressed mate.  Kesgrave Tropicals seems to be the cheapest place for them.  They are 8.99ea compared to 3 or 4 quid more at most places and they offered to drop a quid for 6 when I asked, but that still makes them expensive when you add shipping. They may go lower for a larger shoal though.  That new one out at Hailsham has a few for a tenner but I was not impressed on the colour and pattern on them.  FB ones are dutch bred and the guy maintains that ones from Holland keep their pattern and colour when they get older compared to ones he has had come in via Singapore.  I don't know if there is any truth in this or if its just his way of justifying being a couple of quid more than other places, though I have to say in fairness, the older ones he has in his Trigon display tank do still look pukka.

Good luck with your ventures Pete, it sounds exciting stuff


----------



## sussex_cichlids (27 Feb 2012)

Once i got it all setup chris your have to popup for coffee an see it all


----------



## Antipofish (27 Feb 2012)

sussex_cichlids said:
			
		

> Once i got it all setup chris your have to popup for coffee an see it all



That would be cool, I would like that.  Flick me a PM when you are ready, and if you need a hand with anything, let me know.


----------

